# losing water rather fast



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

hey guys it seems like im losing about 4 gallons in about 10 days. does it mean i have too much oxygen? i cant quite remember but i think i have 2 6" air stones in a 40 gal tank. and i have 4 goldfish


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It has as much to do with exposed surface area and the humidity in the air. Running the hear or air-conditioning will dry air and make evaporation faster. if you are willing to keep refilling the tank and there is no leak (feel around every surface of the tank, the outside of the filter, check for water dripping from hoses or lids sticking off of the tank), no problem.


----------



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

yea i dont mind refilling the tank but i i hate the the water kinda rehazes itself afterwards b.c i know the water has to like settle. so my water always isnt really clear. thats just the ****************ty thing. also i dont have a lid so that might be it? also i have a corner filter, but i think its too small for the tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Try wrapping the top with saran or glad press-n-seal for a week and see if it makes a difference. If it helps, start lid hunting.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

shoot i lose about a gallon a day in my 55g, have to add water every other day to keep the water level in the range i like it. but i live in the desert so it just somthing im going to have to deal with. but in turn i add dechlor and other stuff in my water jugs and let them sit, so i never put water straight out of the tap in, i just keep 5 jugs of water always filled and cycling so they have a few days to sit.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

A tight fitting glass lid would help tons.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I used to lose two gallons a day on my salt water. I added some cheap acrylic lids I made myself and now I lose a gallon every two days! 400% reduction! I would get a glass lid though; this way they won't warp.


----------



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

yea i use to have plexi glass on it years ago (old setup) and it wound up getting mold build-up on it so i took it off. but my other question is, i check a lot of ur tanks out and they are look so nice and better then mine and i dont really see ur hoses coming up and over ur tanks. is everyone's tank kinda setup like that? 

sorry i honestly feel like a noob with all this, but i love fish tanks and one day i wanna have a nice one or muitple's like every one of u guys and i rather start with basic and get my knowledge down before i setup like a SW tank or a tank with more difficultly fish


----------



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

chronoboy said:


> but in turn i add dechlor and other stuff in my water jugs and let them sit, so i never put water straight out of the tap in, i just keep 5 jugs of water always filled and cycling so they have a few days to sit.


Quick question how do u keep it at the temp. you like it at as well?


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

well I dont worrie about the temp in the water i add "unless its a big water change" i always just added water that was room temp to my tank, it only makes maybe a degree or two diff in the tank when i add it, not saying you should do it that way just saying ive never had a problem with my fish going into shock from the temp diff.


----------



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

EDIT. Wow its not a 40 gal its a standard 29 gal. idk where my head was when i did the math originally. Sooo back to my frist question do i have too much oxygen?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

chronoboy said:


> well I dont worrie about the temp in the water i add "unless its a big water change" i always just added water that was room temp to my tank, it only makes maybe a degree or two diff in the tank when i add it, not saying you should do it that way just saying ive never had a problem with my fish going into shock from the temp diff.


I do the same but I overkill on my heaters. I usually go an extra 50w. The reasoning behind this is that if I put colder water in the tank the heater wont have to work as hard or long to warm the water. Seems to work because when I do water changes my temperatures rarely move. If they do its not for long


----------

